# Alpha Pharma Anavar + Dosage?



## slix86 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm going to be taking Anavar for the first time and wanted to know if Alpha Pharma Anavar was any good as all i can seem to find is 10mg tabs. I have seen here that alot of people recomend 100mg daily.

This can be quite expensive when trying to run a course for 6weeks and don't really want to be taking 10 tabs to make up the 100 ED.

I am also looking at using Winny + Clen.

Can anybody advise me on the quality of Alpha Pharma, and also a typical good effective dosage of this cycle, Anavar, Winny, Clen.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Alpha pharma after what i have read only have good quality products. In never seen anyone complain about Alpha Pharma.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

If its AP mumbai you wont be disappointed, So many reports of late about UGL's and dodgy "Anavar" aleast with AP you know what your getting even if its a little expensive, if its good quality var which AP will be nothing wrong with running 70mg ED insted, infact i know someone who ran AP var at 50mg ED and found it worked well. Personally though if you can get the AP 50mg winny tabs id rather run that 100mg ED for the same period, similar effects to var but cheaper and more androgenic.


----------



## slix86 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks. what about post cycle, Alot recomend Proviron but a friend mentioned Nolvadex. Whats the difference, whats better and what recommended dosage?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

no use taking nolvadex when doing a Anavar cycle IMO Just stick to the Proviron


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

slix86 said:


> Thanks. what about post cycle, Alot recomend Proviron but a friend mentioned Nolvadex. Whats the difference, whats better and what recommended dosage?


If you can run prov along side the var/winny at equal dose yes it will help! PCT i'd just run Nolva 20mg for 4 weeks after winny/var isnt that suppresive depends how long u rung for though, can always add Clomid aswell 50mg ED


----------



## slix86 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks. Cant get Rohm Anavar, can get AP Winny 50mg but it the same price as AP Anavar. might just go for the winny then. :confused1:


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

AP var is 10mg tho so works out ALOT more expensive, get the AP winny 50x 50mg tabs, buy 2 and run it 100mg ED for the 7.2 weeks or how ever it works out, u wont be disappointed! if u can afford 100mg proviron ED will help greatly aswell


----------



## slix86 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks Zangief, great help. Going to go with the Winny and Proviron.

Winny 2 x 50x50mg = 100 tabs = £100

Proviron 20 x 10x25mg = 120 tabs = £100.

Is this reasonable??


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

I've been hearing only good about Alpha, Can tell you a few top guys are taking it, sourced in India I've heard. There Anavar is apparently very good!


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

Ain't allowed to talk prices mate


----------



## phogat (Nov 16, 2015)

Zangief said:


> If its AP mumbai you wont be disappointed, So many reports of late about UGL's and dodgy "Anavar" aleast with AP you know what your getting even if its a little expensive, if its good quality var which AP will be nothing wrong with running 70mg ED insted, infact i know someone who ran AP var at 50mg ED and found it worked well. Personally though if you can get the AP 50mg winny tabs id rather run that 100mg ED for the same period, similar effects to var but cheaper and more androgenic.


 hey man I just want to know about the genuine source of ap mumbai . This is the first time I'm finna take roids (ap var 50 mg)...If you have any trusted supplier contact number in Delhi. Please give it to me. Plus I want to know what should I take to wash out the drug from my body once I'm done with its cycle. ?


----------

